# Info Request - Seagulls With Wide Necks



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Many, if not most, Seagull models have slightly wider necks than most other acoustics. For those who have played those wider necked Seagulls, do you find it difficult to adjust to the less wide necks on electrics after having played the wider neck? Are there any advantages or disadvantages to the wider neck on those Seagulls?

I can't play acoustics worth a damn but want to grab one and to put in some work. I am thinking that a mid-level, all wood Seagull or Simon & Patrick would be a good buy. I can buy new at L&M but these are readily available on the used market so I was thinking of going that route, but do not want to buy a wider necked one if there are disadvantages to them or if they make it difficult to adjust back to electric necks. Buying new through L&M would give me a return window, but that window doesn't exist on the used market so I wanted to ask here before I started looking. I will, of course, try some before buying but my local L&M doesn't carry Seagull (they carry S&P instead) so I would have to make about a half hour trip to the next nearest store that does stock them and figured I should ask for info here before taking the trip.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I prefer the S&P necks. They extra width on the Seagull along with their profile isn't quite as comfortable for me. That said, you could probably get used to either. I switch back and forth regularly between acoustic and electric and it doesn't take much of an adjustment. The trick will be to get used to the acoustic for a while until it feels just as natural as the electric. That way, when you switch, your brain will have he programming for both.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Seagull does make a slimmer neck (the S6 Slim model), but I am not sure about slim necks on their mid-range models. The info used to be readily available on their website but I couldn't find it the last time I looked.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I have had 3 wide neck Seagulls & I like 'em fine. I don't find it a bother moving from electric to acoustic, but I do notice the difference when I grab my beater Yamaha acoustic (which has a relatively small neck for an acoustic) in comparison to my Seagull.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

This is what came to mind when I read the title ...








​... and then it dawned on me that this is a guitar site.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Damn, does nobody make dread cutaways without electronics?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> Damn, does nobody make dread cutaways without electronics?


Taylor does, I think. But I haven't seen any in stores.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

While I understand the appeal of Seagull or S&P, I ended up buying a Yamaha LL16 last week after being mightily impressed with the sound and feel. It's a big rosewood boomer and it's great. Given that I'm selling my J-45 True Vintage and I have a Halcyon NL-00 commission on the way, I wanted something that I would be happy with while still being able to take it to drunken jams and not be paranoid of it. I was looking for a sub-$1k guitar that sounded good and that I could use anywhere and this one fit the bill. I played a ton of S&P, Seagull, Epiphone, Larrivee, Taylor, Martin etc. and this one won. I was close to grabbing the S&P Showcase Mahogany, but this one edged it out. I am tempted to try out the LS16, too, but I'm worried I might like it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I know several people who own and love Yamaha acoustics. I really need to get over my perception of them, which was based entirely on their low end models, and give them a look.

Part of the appeal of Seagull and S&P is that they are all solid wood, and Canadian made.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't forget Norman branded guitars, also from a Godin. Tremendous value, and especially if you buy second hand.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I had been thinking of an all solid wood guitar, but should maybe consider laminated back and sides as well.

That being said, there is a top end Norman model (the ST40) which has solid mahogany back and sides and sells for less than $600 new.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> I know several people who own and love Yamaha acoustics. I really need to get over my perception of them, which was based entirely on their low end models, and give them a look.
> 
> Part of the appeal of Seagull and S&P is that they are all solid wood, and Canadian made.


Yeah, man. I am always willing to give Godin products the benefit of the doubt for being Canadian, but when it comes down to it, tone and playability have to take precedence. 

As to your point about laminates, there are tons of laminate acoustics that sound great. I tried a Yamaha LL6 (similar to line, but laminate back and sides) that was also very nice and I have an Art & Lutherie Roadhouse parlour that sounds very good. The new Art & Lutherie lineup was redesigned with new bracing and they sound really good for the price. I tried the dread at the 12th Fret and it's very good for the money. Acoustics, much more so than electrics, are individuals, so you need to just try them and find which one sounds and feels right. The brand can give you a starting point, but your ears have to make the final decision.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

colchar said:


> That being said, there is a top end Norman model (the ST40) which has solid mahogany back and sides and sells for less than $600 new.


There's a B50 in Ottawa on Kijiji for $550, and an ST40 for $429. But this one caught my eye above all others:
Norman st-40 folk guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
Looks like a really great model, but I'd rather pay a bit more and get a mint one. 

If you end up looking at any second hand guitars and find a Godin model with a Tric case, that's a nice extra to have. The Tric cases are really great and they actually have a 'seal' so that you can humidify your guitar most effectively in the case. I'd look for a Tric case alone on Kijiji even if you buy another brand of guitar. You should be able to find one for $50 or less if you are patient. They are $109 new.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lord-Humongous said:


> There's a B50 in Ottawa on Kijiji for $550, and an ST40 for $429. But this one caught my eye above all others:
> Norman st-40 folk guitar | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> Looks like a really great model, but I'd rather pay a bit more and get a mint one.



I would prefer a Dred and am in the GTA so that Ottawa one is too far away.





> If you end up looking at any second hand guitars and find a Godin model with a Tric case, that's a nice extra to have. The Tric cases are really great and they actually have a 'seal' so that you can humidify your guitar most effectively in the case. I'd look for a Tric case alone on Kijiji even if you buy another brand of guitar. You should be able to find one for $50 or less if you are patient. They are $109 new.



I've never used one but really dislike the look. Last Sunday I was chatting with a pal who is the assistant manager of my local L&M and the two of us, and another friend, got onto a discussion of those cases (we were in the acoustic room discussing acoustics). I mentioned that Might be interested in a slightly higher end Seagull or S&P but that I didn't like gold hardware and had no interest in the TRIC case. He said that wouldn't be a problem, if I were to buy one they would keep the case and just substitute a normal acoustic case for me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Yeah, man. I am always willing to give Godin products the benefit of the doubt for being Canadian, but when it comes down to it, tone and playability have to take precedence.
> 
> As to your point about laminates, there are tons of laminate acoustics that sound great. I tried a Yamaha LL6 (similar to line, but laminate back and sides) that was also very nice and I have an Art & Lutherie Roadhouse parlour that sounds very good. The new Art & Lutherie lineup was redesigned with new bracing and they sound really good for the price. I tried the dread at the 12th Fret and it's very good for the money. Acoustics, much more so than electrics, are individuals, so you need to just try them and find which one sounds and feels right. The brand can give you a starting point, but your ears have to make the final decision.



I thought yours was a laminate? Or maybe I searched the wrong model.

I am heading out in an hour or so and will be stopping in at L&M specifically to try out acoustics. I'll report back, but it will be tough to figure things out when I can't play them worth a damn.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> I thought yours was a laminate? Or maybe I searched the wrong model.
> 
> I am heading out in an hour or so and will be stopping in at L&M specifically to try out acoustics. I'll report back, but it will be tough to figure things out when I can't play them worth a damn.


The LL6 is laminate, but the LL16 is solid back and sides. Both have solid tops.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ah, I thought you previous post had said LL6....I missed a digit and then searched for the wrong guitar.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Both my brother and dad have had zippers break in their TRIC cases. It's sort of a crappy little zipper for something that will get a lot of use.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I checked out the LL16 today - what a nice guitar! I am not sure I want to go to $1000 after taxes, but I very nearly pulled the trigger on it today. Maybe the LL6 might be a viable alternative. I will also check out some Seagulls before deciding.

One thing I did realize, is that I think I want a gloss top, or at least a semi-gloss top. Even cheaper acoustics with gloss felt better than more expensive models with satin finishes. They didn't necessarily feel better to play, they just felt more expensive than satin finished guitars.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I was in the store earlier tonight and a buddy who works there ordered a couple of Seagulls in for me. One was the S6 Spruce Sunburst GT and the other was the SWS Maritime Rosewood SG which has a 1.72" neck. Or at least I think that is what we ordered, it might have been the mahogany one with the 1.8" neck. We were talking about several things at the time, looking at multiple guitars, and ordering two. Plus, there was a little confusion as the page for the SWS Maritime on their website had the correct SKU but a picture of a different guitar. Anyway, we ordered the two of them so I will try them when they come in. 

While there I tried a couple of Taylors and then played a Tele (same model as one of mine) and, although there was some slight adjustment needed, I think much of that was actually in my head more than in my hands. I think there was an adjustment because I was _expecting_ there to be an adjustment. But it didn't seem like anything that couldn't be cured by a few days worth of playing at home. 

Now I'm sorry that I passed on a used, but mint, SWS mahogany and case for only $450 the other week because I was leery of the wider nut................


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

colchar said:


> I know several people who own and love Yamaha acoustics. I really need to get over my perception of them, which was based entirely on their low end models, and give them a look.
> 
> Part of the appeal of Seagull and S&P is that they are all solid wood, and Canadian made.


All Seagulls and all S&P are definitely not all solid wood. Solid top yes but not back and sides.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guncho said:


> All Seagulls and all S&P are definitely not all solid wood. Solid top yes but not back and sides.



I meant the particular models that I was looking at, not all of their guitars.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

I just recently acquired a '05 Seagull S6 Folk.
The neck feels like I'm playing an electric.
The bridge saddle has been replaced with a compensated one.
The only problem that you can see (not hear) is that it's filed 
down so low that there's barely any break point on the strings.

Another campfire guitar to add to my collection.
There are many out there at reasonable prices.
I would recommend it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The only time I really notice a neck size change is when I switch from my bass, which has a giant club of a neck, to one of my smaller necked electric guitars.

Acoustic to electric doesn't register with me as an issue. I have, however, noticed that Taylors seem to have the most electric like neck of all acoustics. I still don't like them though


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

I have an eclectic collection.
Every guitar varies from scale length, radius, contour shape, fret height etc.
I have no problem switching from one to another.
Adapt and conquer.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

My fingers are too short for the classical width of the seagulls.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guncho said:


> My fingers are too short for the classical width of the seagulls.



From what I have learned on another forum, the string spacing is the same as on Taylors (and now some Martins).

Plus, they do make some models with slimmer necks.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

By the way, thanks for the comments above as they put my mind at ease with regards to the wider neck.

I was in L&M earlier today and double-checked which one we had ordered. It was this one:


Maritime SWS Semi-Gloss



As I said in the post above, I now regret not jumping on a used one recently, but at least the one I will be getting will be all mine rather than someone else's cast off.

We actually ordered two, the one above and the one linked below but I am currently leaning towards the all wood version above. That being said, feel and sound will be the determining factors.


S6 Spruce Sunburst GT


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

colchar said:


> From what I have learned on another forum, the string spacing is the same as on Taylors (and now some Martins).
> 
> Plus, they do make some models with slimmer necks.


I don't know about that but the nut width is 1.8" vs 1.75" on a Martin D-18.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So the two Seagulls I ordered came in today and I managed to find time to get into the store this evening.

The Maritime SWS is a no go...I can't play the neck. The fretboard width isn't the issue, but the bottom edge of it gets in my way. I guess you could say it is the shoulder that is the issue. I used to have an '08 SG Standard that had big shoulders and I had to sell it because I just couldn't play the thing. Well this Seagull was exactly the same. My only option would be to order the rosewood version, but that is an extra $200 that I am not sure I want to spend.

The S6 Spruce Sunburst GT has the slimmer neck and it was very comfortable. So out of the two Seagulls that came in, that would be my choice. It has a solid top and laminate back and sides.

I didn't have time to do so tonight but I will also take another look at the Simon & Patrick Woodland Pro Spruce, which is an all wood model. To me it feels a little cheap though. In addition, I will look at the Yamaha LL6 which, like the S6 Spruce, has laminate back and sides.

The Yamaha LL16 would be an option but it costs the same as the Seagull and I am not sure I want to go to $1000 (after taxes). 

If I stick with an all solid wood guitar, the S&P would win but, as I said, it feels cheap. So unless I am willing to go to the $1000 price point I am looking at grabbing something with a solid top but laminate back and sides.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Try a Yamaha FG830 if you get the chance. Back and sides are laminate rosewood but it's the best acoustic out there for under $1000 IMHO.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Try a Yamaha FG830 if you get the chance. Back and sides are laminate rosewood but it's the best acoustic out there for under $1000 IMHO.


Unfortunate that the OP prefers a dreadnought sized body. 

There is a FS830 on Kijiji locally (with HSC and TUSQ nut and saddle) that is tempting me every day. The seller wants $440.00 but I think he would/might consider $375.00.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

There was that Martin on Kijiji for $600.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guncho said:


> There was that Martin on Kijiji for $600.



I just tried to check the ad but it doesn't work - you just get a message saying it was a duplicate (it isn't) and that it has been removed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2017)

colchar said:


> I just tried to check the ad but it doesn't work - you just get a message saying it was a duplicate (it isn't) and that it has been removed.


this one?
Martin & Co DXK2AE Acoustic Guitar | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> this one?
> Martin & Co DXK2AE Acoustic Guitar | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji



Thanks, that version of the ad works.

ETA: Just realized that is an all laminate guitar (ie. even the top is laminate).


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

What is the concern with laminates? Or, why the limitation of an all solid wood body?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

luker0 said:


> What is the concern with laminates? Or, why the limitation of an all solid wood body?



I just kind of wanted an all solid wood body. But I have been looking into things more and am no longer stuck on solid wood guitars as I think that higher end laminate back & side acoustics with solid tops are probably better instruments than many low end solid wood guitars.

That being said, whatever I get must have a solid top. The back and sides can be laminate, but not the top.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Solid top seems to be the common theme on most of the acoustics I looked at and have rented over the years. Laminate sides were in over 95% of what I saw. Don't remember about the backs.

Edit: looking back through notes...all of the ones I looked at and rented were 3 or more ply backs as well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Martin & HSC in Guelph for $600.00

Martin 00cx1ae grand concert | guitars | Guelph | Kijiji


----------

